

Startup Life: Our PR “Crisis” with TechCrunch and How We Came Out On Top - Mystalic
http://blog.markerly.com/2013/02/09/startup-life-our-pr-crisis-with-techcrunch-and-how-we-came-out-on-top/

======
thelarry
Oh TC... you give me much amusement while i browse the internet while i poop

